# 1599 Geneva Bible Calvin Legacy Edition



## Grace Alone (Jul 25, 2009)

This is the leather bound hardback edition of the Geneva Bible which was published in honor or Calvin's 500th birthday. It has been marked down to the price of the regular hardback ($28.96). 

1599 Geneva Bible Calvin Legacy Edition

Also note that Pipa's book, Did God Create in 6 Days?, is marked down to $1.00 ...while they last!

Did God Create in Six Days?


----------



## Nebrexan (Jul 25, 2009)

I ordered one a few weeks back. It wasn't as thick as the picture looked to me but it's a beautiful volume and lays flat no matter what page it's opened to. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 25, 2009)

Glad to hear the positive review!

I just looked down the page and saw that someone has already posted about this sale! Sorry for the double posting!


----------

